# Only naming broody hens



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Lil momma... RIR..... And Rania the buff orplington BO . Lakeisha the SLW.... Naming the rooster to keep ratio 1:10 Red Roo. If I had twenty hens I'd name second rooster something else . Say it's a SLW male . What should I name him? Mr rose comb?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of us tend to name them according to their personalities or where they land within the flock hierarchy.


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay . I'll wait until they develop personalities.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks. It says I need to 3 posts to add links to my post .this is used to prevent spam.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's true. It shouldn't affect uploading a pic.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, my chickens have been named for unusual characteristics, personality's, a d silly stuff they do. To me they all have personality most of the time, but that's jmo, and all mine are pets.  Idk, there's always ironic names too.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it gets rather silly around here too.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

If you got a mean one, like vicious when she's broody, use Attila the hen. Our Attila is beyond mildly vicious when broody and she's raised turkeys and guineas too. She's a nice hen otherwise.


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Hencackle said:


> If you got a mean one, like vicious when she's broody, use Attila the hen. Our Attila is beyond mildly vicious when broody and she's raised turkeys and guineas too. She's a nice hen otherwise.


That's a good idea . If a mean broody one.


----------



## Phatfarms (Nov 15, 2020)

Good idea.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

My last rooster was six..... one before was five...... current one is seven. 

Family is keeping tally inside coop door. My issue is I’d rather eat a pain in the butt rooster vs deal with shenanigans.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Roosters that attack people often end up in the stew pot.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Phatfarms said:


> Thanks. It says I need to 3 posts to add links to my post .this is used to prevent spam.


I joined today, and (I think), this is my third post...but photos loaded before this, no problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It depends on how she was trying to upload them. If it was a link the forum will prevent it or it should. Sometimes that doesn't quite work either.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There are multiple paths to the top of the mountain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here we go . . .


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nah, not today. I am tired, too much farm work and too much mud outside to deal with. Also, the Svart Hona chick had an impacted crop but I think I got that fixed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How in the heck did that happen? That is so unusual for a young chick.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, it is unusual, so I'm not sure. It seems to be a healthy chick, it is currently being raised by itself in the house because it's late November and I don't have a companion chick. Baby 2 and Sir Fuzzy Butt, the Silkie Roo have been transitioning to the coop. Maybe genetics, the eggs I got had a terrible hatch rate, one chick.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember that. And I was wondering the same as you, is there something there that caused it?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably, you know me, only weird, obscure and orphan birds!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not too far behind you in that regard.


----------

